# Day Care Centers in Dubai



## MommyBee (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm new to Dubai and work from 10-6. I need to find a day care center that opens during those times for a 4 month old and a 17 month old. I also need something affordable. Please help! I'm a little desperate.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

MommyBee said:


> I'm new to Dubai and work from 10-6. I need to find a day care center that opens during those times for a 4 month old and a 17 month old. I also need something affordable. Please help! I'm a little desperate.


I think you are asking the impossible. Anyway it is probably cheaper to hire a decent nanny if you have two children.


----------



## tummyroad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi i am working in a british nursery which operates from 7am till 6pm. We are accepting children between 2months old til 4years old. Pm me of u have any queries. Or u may inquire at 800-nursery for the fee structure.


----------



## MommyBee (Sep 30, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> I think you are asking the impossible. Anyway it is probably cheaper to hire a decent nanny if you have two children.


de Mexicaan: do you know where I can find a decent nanny?


----------



## MommyBee (Sep 30, 2013)

tummyroad said:


> Hi i am working in a british nursery which operates from 7am till 6pm. We are accepting children between 2months old til 4years old. Pm me of u have any queries. Or u may inquire at 800-nursery for the fee structure.


tummyroad: I called and they said I had to leave the children there a minimum of 3 days/week. But I need someone who can sporadically take care of the kids as I have family here who can help some days. Is there no way around that rule?


----------



## tummyroad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi mommybee! Yes it's the company's policy, it should be minimum of 3days/week.. But let me try talking to my manager about that.. Ill get back to you tomorrow. Or u may provide me with ur preferred days and timings..if we can squeeze ur children in. Thank you!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

MommyBee said:


> de Mexicaan: do you know where I can find a decent nanny?


Hi. My wife is not working so we do not have this problem. There are agencies that facilitate the process of finding a nanny, but I do not have the details.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will be hard-pressed to find a day care center that will accept your children just sporadically. I'm sure they won't have a problem doing so as long as you pay for the minimum 3 days a week.

Even after that, you probably will only be allowed 3 specific days within a week and won't be able to pick and choose.

Most nannies here are maids and living on maids visas. They are not qualified nannies per se. So do keep that in mind if you look at this as an option.


----------



## MommyBee (Sep 30, 2013)

tummyroad said:


> Hi mommybee! Yes it's the company's policy, it should be minimum of 3days/week.. But let me try talking to my manager about that.. Ill get back to you tomorrow. Or u may provide me with ur preferred days and timings..if we can squeeze ur children in. Thank you!


Any news from your manager?


----------



## MommyBee (Sep 30, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> You will be hard-pressed to find a day care center that will accept your children just sporadically. I'm sure they won't have a problem doing so as long as you pay for the minimum 3 days a week.
> 
> Even after that, you probably will only be allowed 3 specific days within a week and won't be able to pick and choose.
> 
> Most nannies here are maids and living on maids visas. They are not qualified nannies per se. So do keep that in mind if you look at this as an option.


So there aren't any places I can take the kids to on the days when my family aren't available? That's not good. Oh well, we'll just have to sign up for the three days. It's better than having a maid who may have little or no training in working with babies. Also, I've heard some strange stories about that. I don't believe they are true but it will keep nagging at me.
Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## wassimmansour (May 9, 2009)

Hi,

Did you find what you were looking for? I have an 8 month baby girl and I am looking for nearby day care (in Silicon Oasis) but the prices are astronomical!

Could you please let me know how you solved this problem in the end?

Thank you.


----------

